# Ryobi BT3000...what's it worth



## Cory

I'm helping my neighbor try to sell his Ryobi BT3000 table saw and I thought you guys might have some idea about what it's worth. It's in great shape and has both the folding extension outfeed table and the extended wings to the right of the blade with downdraft table holes and DC port. He's also got a little Ryobi 1 3/4 hp router mounted to the table and the whole thing sits on a metal stand with wheels. He's got both fences, zero clearance and dado tp's, and all the accessories.

He was going to put it in his yard sale this weekend for $300. You guys think that's a fair price?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## a1Jim

Well I paid $299 for the same saw 20 years ago for on and sold it for $ 150 two years latter when I had bought a bigger saw. Given what some new saws go for I would say you could ask $ 300 and see what happens , but it's a market place where lots of tools are on the market fairly cheap and you might not get any takers. All areas are different some places you put it out @ $300 and its gone in 5 minuets other areas like I live in with a small lower income folks you could put it out for $50 and no one will even look at it.


----------



## TwangyOne

I paid $400 for a new one (Craftsman version) in February so I don't know what you could get out of it. But there's a whole page of fanatics for this saw Here So you might try on there because they're always looking for parts and whole saws for sale.


----------



## BlankMan

Jim you got yours for $299? I got mine back around '95 and I think I paid a little over $400 for it at Sears and thought that was a good deal because the regular price was $499 at the time. Then I bought all the attachments, the rail extensions, the router plate, etc., think I had close to a $1000 into it.

I sold the whole kit-n-kaboodle for $550 a year or two later and bought a UniSaw. So I won't mention my opinion of it…


----------



## knotscott

I doubt it would sell at $300….maybe $200. Even if your neighbor paid $500-$600 for it, the improved BT3100 was selling new for $300 before it was discontinued, and a new Craftsman 21829 (current BT version with rolling stand and router table) sells on sale for ~ $400-$450. With saws like the full size Ridgid 3650 being clearanced for $399, the BT3000 for $300 would be a tough sell IMO. All the extras are nice, but don't typically add a lot to the selling price unless a specific buyer sees value in those extras. Sad to say, but it's probably worth more in parts than a whole…


----------



## Cory

Just thought I'd update you guys. My neighbor just sold the saw for $275 cash. Thanks for the input and the help.


----------



## knotscott

Your neighbor did extremely well with the saw. Thanks for the update.


----------



## oldandintheway

FYI:

I figured I'd chime in here as I just bought one of these today ( 10-09-09).

I paid $250 for it with the sliding miter, two extensions with router mounts, table extenders w/legs + bells, whistles and a NIB Delta Dado ($80) blade. The guy also threw in two old 1/2" routers, one electronic one not, and a set of run of the mill forstner bits (new). 
This one has had very little use by this home hobbyist with failing eyesight.
I own a Rigid contractor's saw with wheels, but cannot load it into my truck without help. So with all the detachable parts on the BT3000, I can break it down, load it and set it back up when I get to my jobsite and still have a decent saw.
All things considered, I feel like it was an OK deal.


----------



## sneakers

Interesting thread, there is one for sale on CL in Whiterock British Columbia, for 350, seems the price is going up


----------



## exelectrician

I love my BT3000 it has served me very well and does everything super accurately. I recently upgraded the castors to Home Depot locking on all 4 wheels they are great.


----------



## waho6o9

I always did like the BT3000, seems like it's a great addition to the shop.


----------



## robertb574

Bought my BT3100 in 2007 from BORG for $199. I like it and still have it. It has given me no problems.


----------



## WoodES

I have one that is 20+ years old, used but in good condition that is available. Most all of the bells & whistles. If anyone ion the left coast is interested let me know…

I can use the shop space….


----------



## sneakers

I'm in Abbotsford, is that left enough  I tried to message you but I don't have 5 posts yet, hope you see this…


----------



## WoodES

I see it, my left as in Sacramento CA. Your BC?


----------



## sneakers

Yes beside Vancouver, just across the Washington State border. I found another one on CL for 125, not as nice as the one for 350, maybe I will make an offer and see what happens. Only thing I'm tossing around if I'm at 300 price range I'm close to getting a shopsmith, and I just have one side of a double garage to work in… decisions decisions


----------



## nkawtg

I've seen them on Craigslist for a hundred bucks, so I bought one.
I hated it, cleaned it up and sold it for $125.


----------



## higonzilla

I'm in San Diego. I bought mine for $60 off craigslist. The guy stored it under a tarp outside. Plenty of surface rust to clean up. The height adjust drive screw was crusty. WD40 and a wire brush helped me get it running smoothly. I'm going to build an out feed table, buy the miter slide hold downs and the router attachment. I've got it tuned square. I'm working on my first project with it now.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I always thought it was an interesting saw, quieter than similar sized saws using universal motors given that it employed belt drive instead of gear drive like most. Having a belt does create another wear item, I've only had to replace the belts on one for a customer that really liked his and used it quite a bit, don't remember what they cost ~10 years ago but ereplacements has them now for over $30 each! Seems quite a bit higher than I remember.


----------



## Levo

Just picked one up for $100 with ZERO rust, broken/missing pieces, fence in perfect condition, everything there that should be…it looks as if someone as OCD as I am owned it. I'm going to pick it up tomorrow morning (took the motorcycle out for a nice ride down the coast to check it out…would've been awkward to bring it back on a sportbike, lmao)...I'm going to have fun this weekend building it a new stand/home in the shop. turning my 8" craftsman 103.xxx model into a more specific use saw and/or grinding wheel.

Think I did pretty good on the price of it…if not this thread makes me feel better knowing what I could sell it for.


----------



## Farmboy9er

I found this blog after I just bought one off Craig's list for $130. SW Idaho area.
I think it was a far deal. It had the router mount, miter plate and fence. The fence was missing the bolt to tighten into place, and the 2 clamps but everything else seem for slide smoothly and run fine.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

275, from some of the reviews I've read I'd say you did very well.


----------



## MSD

It sounds like your neighbor's saw is priced very close to what most good one's are selling for. It's too bad Ryobi didn't make them using cast iron for all the aluminum parts and using aluminum for all the plastic pieces. If it's well maintained, that saw will do a very good job. Not many 10" saws will cut a 4×4 in one pass.


----------



## Tennessee

Jeez…I bought mine with most of the attachments in 1999, paid maybe $325 total.
Ran the pants off of it for over ten years, and pretty much wore it out.

Sold it around 2012 for I think $125 for everything. Maybe I should have held onto it a while…


----------



## Jim Jakosh

I love my BT3000. I bought mine in '98 for $396.
I'd say with the router and all the accessories he has , it should bring an easy $300 from someone who know value in a power tool!!. 
cheers, Jim


----------



## crmitchell

I have one that I bought new years ago. Then the kids started giving me accessories on every occasion, so I think it has every one available. I did some really nice work with it; see the mantle on my projects page 4.

It has been stored in a neighbor's 2nd shop for about 10 years. He will sell the building soon so I will retrieve it, clean it up and put it up for sale on Craigslist.

Soooo, if anyone knows anyone who wants one, here it comes.


----------



## runswithscissors

For anyone interested, the difference between the BT3000 and BT3100 is 13 amps vs. 15 amps. I bought at BT3100 used some years ago, put it to good use, and sold it. For a job site saw, it was quite competent. If I have to downsize at some point, I may look for another one. But Ryobi routers (as mentioned in the OP) don't impress me much.


----------

